# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Шрила Прабхупада о своей "прошлой" жизни

## ренат

"На основании «Бхригу-самхиты» было установлено, что в прошлой жизни я был известным врачом с безупречным характером и не совершил ни одного греха." - цитата Шрилы Прабхупады из разговора в Токио'72 года.

Дорогие преданные,кто-нибудь знает об этом что-нибудь подробнее?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

По мнению других астрологов у Шрилы Прабхупады не было прошлой жизни в этом мире. По мнению некоторых возвышенных вайшнавов Шрила Прабхупада является шакти-авеша аватарой Нитйананды Прабху (см. "Шри Брахма Самхита - живая суть пленительной реальности", издание Шри Чайтанйа Сарасвата Матх).

----------


## ренат

Да и я тоже читал,что Шрила Прабхупада не рождался.Иначе и быть не может.Но "из песни слов не выкинешь".Скорее всего это его смирение,сказать что он как бы такой же как все.
Спасибо,Враджендра Кумар прабху,джая Шрила Прабхупада!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Когда какой-то возвышенный преданный проявляет себя для других, те вдохновляются воспринимать его исходя их этого своего опыта, который ведь недоступен другим. Интересно, отчего в ШЧСМ так говорят про Прабхупаду... Либо у кого-то из их ачарьев (не знаю, у них кто-то один, или коллегиальное управление, как в ИСККОН) есть опыт, либо это собирательное понимание Прабхупады как проявления изначального гуру, Нитьянанды Прабху. В каком-то другом матхе Прабхупаду называли кем-то из манджари, но это не очень похоже... В этом чуть-чуть прочитывается "Мы знаем Шрилу Прабхупаду лучше, чем его ученики, потому что у нас больше опыта в таких делах..." Но что это знание меняет для учеников, вот в чем вопрос.  

Есть еще мнение, что Шрила Прабхупада - аватара Шри Шриваса Тхакура, олицетворения чистого преданного Господа. Из-за того, что Прабхупада чистый преданный, и деятельность его - пример для всех нас. Шри Шриваса - это Нарада Муни. 

Сам Прабхупада, когда его спрашивали, отвечал, что я бы вам сказал, но вы ведь все равно не поверите. Это, возможно, означает, что он не хотел дешевого отношения к таким вещам, не хотел, чтобы ученики просто принимали все на веру... и чтобы потом вслед за ним другие гуру не говорили все про себя. Он хотел, видимо, чтобы ученики сами доросли и поняли. Наверное тем, кто следует ему и кому это надо, Шрила Прабхупада открывает себя.

----------


## Stanislav

Ренат, не могли бы Вы сказать конкретнее дату этой беседы ? Пока я не вижу в Vedabase.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Ренат, не могли бы Вы сказать конкретнее дату этой беседы ? Пока я не вижу в Vedabase.


Я не Ренат, но я отвечу. Этот фрагмент приводится в книге "В поисках просветления", в главе "Падение души":

Just think of your past life. Suppose you were a king or something like that. From the Bhrgu-samhita it was ascertained that I was a big physician in my last life, with a spotless character, no sins. I don't know. It may be. But I have no remembrance that I was a physician. So what do we know? I might have been a very big influential physician with a good practice, but where is it all now? All gone.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => TQE 2c: The Fall of the Soul

А вот исходная беседа:

Suppose I was a king or something like that. From Bhrgu-samhita it was ascertained. They said -- I do not know -- that I was a big physician in my last life, very spotless character, no sins, like that. He explained me. So it may be. But actually I have no remembrance that I was a physician. So what do we know? I might have been a very big physician, influential physician, having a good practice, but where is all...? All gone. 

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Srimad-Bhagavatam 2.9.1 -- Tokyo, April 20, 1972

----------


## Stanislav

Спасибо !

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ренат, не могли бы Вы сказать конкретнее дату этой беседы ? Пока я не вижу в Vedabase.


Если я не ошибаюсь, то упоминание об этом есть ещё где-то в Т. Дневнике у Хари Шаури Прабху.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Когда какой-то возвышенный преданный проявляет себя для других, те вдохновляются воспринимать его исходя их этого своего опыта, который ведь недоступен другим. Интересно, отчего в ШЧСМ так говорят про Прабхупаду... Либо у кого-то из их ачарьев (не знаю, у них кто-то один, или коллегиальное управление, как в ИСККОН)


Коллегиальное управление из гаудия-вайшнавских организаций есть только в ИСККОН

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

Нам на Шримад Бхагаватам Васушрештха прабху говорил что сам Шрила Прабхупада говорил про себя что Он всегда живёт в Шри Радха-Дамодар мандире а это место в Севакундже находится ...отсюда следуют и выводы о сварупе.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Я не Ренат, но я отвечу. Этот фрагмент приводится в книге "В поисках просветления", в главе "Падение души":
> 
> Just think of your past life. Suppose you were a king or something like that. From the Bhrgu-samhita it was ascertained that I was a big physician in my last life, with a spotless character, no sins. I don't know. It may be. But I have no remembrance that I was a physician. So what do we know? I might have been a very big influential physician with a good practice, but where is it all now? All gone.


Крайне сомнитеьно, чтобы такой возвышенный преданный как Шрила Прабхупада не помнил своей прошлой жизни. Мало ли кто и что ему могли сказать, но если он говорит, что не помнит, значит напрашивается соответствующий вывод, что не был он ни каким врачом. Я слышал, что один серьезный астролог сделал вычисления (64 страницы математических выкладок) из которых следует, что Шрила Прабхупада пришел в нашу вселенную из духовного мира и потом вернулся вновь туда, т.е. ни до, ни после его праката-лилы у него не было воплощений в этом мире.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада  - приближенный Господа. Он не обычный человек этого мира. Это лишь его смирение, что он говорит о себе, как о человеке из этого мира.  Да и при том, он сказал, что таково было мнение астролога.

----------


## Alexandr

Добрый день!
Как мне поверить во всё, что Вы тут говорите?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вера не рождается на пустом месте. Необходимы, как я считаю, годы духовной практики, чтобы понять такие вещи. Я бы рекомендовал Вам изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, а также книги о нем Сатсварупы даса Госвами, Тамала Кришна Госвами, Хари Шаури прабху, Гирираджа Госвами, Шрутакирти прабху и других.

----------


## Alexandr

Спасибо.
Первое, что я смог осилить это: "Наука самоосознания"
Теперь приобрел "Бхагавад-гита" изучаю, очень напоминает сказку, у Вас были такие впечатления?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо.
> Первое, что я смог осилить это: "Наука самоосознания"
> Теперь приобрел "Бхагавад-гита" изучаю, очень напоминает сказку, у Вас были такие впечатления?


Нет. когда я первый раз начал читать Бхагавад-гиту, было ощущение, что я все это уже знаю, и что все это так и есть. Просто эти истины были забыты, и чтение Бхагавад-гиты позволило просто возродить то, что скрыто было в душе под покровом иллюзии.

Небольшой совет. Прочитайте сначала Введение, а потом сразу начните читать 2 главу, где описана наука о душе.

----------


## Damodara dasa

> Нам на Шримад Бхагаватам Васушрештха прабху говорил что сам Шрила Прабхупада говорил про себя что Он всегда живёт в Шри Радха-Дамодар мандире а это место в Севакундже находится ...отсюда следуют и выводы о сварупе.


Дорогой друг, рядом с Тобой я буду вновь несказанно счастлив. Ранним утром я буду бродить по полям и пастбищам, бегать и резвиться в лесах Враджа и, впав в духовный экстаз, кататься по земле.
_Молитва лотосным стопам Кришны_
Шрила Прабхупада сам здесь описывает свою сварупу

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

> Дорогой друг, рядом с Тобой я буду вновь несказанно счастлив. Ранним утром я буду бродить по полям и пастбищам, бегать и резвиться в лесах Враджа и, впав в духовный экстаз, кататься по земле.
> _Молитва лотосным стопам Кришны_
> Шрила Прабхупада сам здесь описывает свою сварупу


Напишите пож. где можно почитать эту молитву . В песеннике она есть ?

----------


## Danil

> Напишите пож. где можно почитать эту молитву . В песеннике она есть ?


Да, есть -- http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...avov&Itemid=31

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

всё нашла ! " О Господь Кришна , Ты мой вечный спутник.".... :stena:  
правда весёлая фраза ?

----------


## Danil

> всё нашла ! " О Господь Кришна , Ты мой вечный спутник.".... 
> правда весёлая фраза ?


А что, хорошая фраза - Господь ведь всегда сопровождает живое существо, независимо от формы жизни.

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

в этой фразе много любви , она очень глубокая

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Suppose I was a king or something like that. From Bhrgu-samhita it was ascertained. They said -- I do not know -- that I was a big physician in my last life, very spotless character, no sins, like that. He explained me. So it may be. But actually I have no remembrance that I was a physician. So what do we know? I might have been a very big physician, influential physician, having a good practice, but where is all...? All gone. 
> 
> >>> Ref. VedaBase => Srimad-Bhagavatam 2.9.1 -- Tokyo, April 20, 1972


Я так поняла, что смысл того, что Прабхупада заговорил о прошлой жизни в том, что нет никакого значения в том, кем мы были в прошлом. Это абсолютно не важно. Это не имеет никакого значения для преданного.

----------


## jiva

> Дорогой друг, рядом с Тобой я буду вновь несказанно счастлив. Ранним утром я буду бродить по полям и пастбищам, бегать и резвиться в лесах Враджа и, впав в духовный экстаз, кататься по земле.
> _Молитва лотосным стопам Кришны_


Это в 8-м стихе. А ведь в 7-м написано "Забыв Тебя, я жизнь за жизнью страдал под ударами майи.". T.e. указание на несколько жизней в мат.мире.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Это в 8-м стихе. А ведь в 7-м написано "Забыв Тебя, я жизнь за жизнью страдал под ударами майи.". T.e. указание на несколько жизней в мат.мире.


Это лишь проявление смирения чистого преданного. Шрила Прабхупада - вечный приближенный Господа. Этими словами он просто показывает положение обусловленной души, принимает эту роль, для того, чтобы показать пример жителям материального мира.

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

полностью с вами согласна и доказательством этому стихи шикшаштаки которые Сам Господь произнёс

----------


## jiva

> Это лишь проявление смирения чистого преданного. Шрила Прабхупада - вечный приближенный Господа. Этими словами он просто показывает положение обусловленной души, принимает эту роль, для того, чтобы показать пример жителям материального мира.


Если не принимать 8-й стих буквально, то нельзя требовать буквального понимания и всех остальных стихов, в том числе 7-го.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Если не принимать 8-й стих буквально, то нельзя требовать буквального понимания и всех остальных стихов, в том числе 7-го.


Не стоит думать, что Шрила Прабхупада действительно "Забыв Тебя,  жизнь за жизнью страдал под ударами майи." Когда великий Вашнав или Сам Господь приходят в этот мир с Голоки, они показывают пример баддха-дживам (обусловленным дживам).  Господь Чайтанья например, в шикшаштаке говорит: "О сын Махараджи Нанды, Кришна, я - твой вечный слуга, но так или иначе я пал в этот океан рождения и смерти, пожалуйста, вызволи меня из этого океана и помести пылинкой у Своих стоп".  Это тоже нужно понимать буквально? Господь Чайтанья пал в этот мир? Нет. Господь Чайтанья показывает пример нам.

----------


## Василий Иванович

Полностью согласен! с Враджендра Кумаром дас - Только так можно объяснить такую мощную реализацию движения Господа Чайтанйа.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А что это за Бхригу-самхита? и как на основании ее вычисляют прошлое рождение? Прабхупада признавал авторитет этого текста?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Якобы Бхригу муни однажды посчитал, что в кали-югу хороших астрологов все равно не будет, и составил гороскопы "на всех людей, когда-либо живших, живущих и будущих жить на Земле". И записал на пальмовых листьях, какие там у каждого будут события в жизни. И вот, значит, эти записи передаются в особых кланах из поколение в поколение. 

ИМХО - это просто смешно. Как то, что "на всех людей", так и то, что "не будет хороших астрологов". Собственно астрологии в этом - ноль, это разновидность медиумизма и гадания (в.. хорошем смысле этого слова), принцип работы там совершенно иной. Напр.: "У каждого клана бхригу-шастри свой, особый, передаваемый только от отца к сыну или от деда к внуку, секрет нахождения нужного гороскопа. Одни бхригу-шастри находят гороскоп по отпечатку большого пальца клиента, другие – по тени, которую отбрасывает человек, третьи – по линиям на руке". 
Впрочем, есть даже такие "бхригу", что требуют время-место рождения)).

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Согласна. Это все равно что говорить что в Кали-югу не будет хороших людей вообще. Типа до такой степени упадут нравственность и духовность. Но ведь это не так, и в век Кали юги расцвело огромное количество истинно преданных, и даже Сам Господь озарил ее Своим присутствием в облике Шри Гауранги. Поэтому "есть еще порох в пороховницах" и настоящие брахманы и астрологи в индийских(и не только) селениях)))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот для тех, кто еще не читал, глава Дневника Е.С.Индрадьюмны Свами про посещение им такого астролога в 2004. Тут и высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады, и методика описана, и впечатления Гуру Махараджа. 

*Глава Дневника 6.20*
*Прошлое, настоящее и будущее*

http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/8405...ee-i-budushhee
http://gurudeva.ru/diary/diary6-20.shtml

.......................

«Как мы можем постичь прошлое, настоящее и будущее? Из шастр… В Индии до сих пор существуют астрологические вычисления по названием "Бхригу-самхита". Если вы обратитесь к "Бхригу-самхите", они тут же поведуют ваше прошлое, настоящее и будущее. Они представят это немедленно. Настолько совершенна астрологическая наука. Кем вы были в прошлой жизни, что представляете из себя в настоящей, и кем станете в будущем - эти три вещи можно узнать».

[ лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по "Шримад Бхагаватам", Даллас, 29 июля, 1975 г. ]


........................

Грахам Хилл: «Изучая себя, можем ли мы понять, кем были раньше?»
Прабхупада: «Да. Существует Бхригу-самхита, астрологические расчёты. Вы можете узнать свою прошлую жизнь, настоящую жизнь, будущую жизнь. Бхригу-самхита – это система».

[ беседа со Шрилой Прабхупадой, 26 августа 1973, Лондон ]

----------


## SlavaSG

> Нет. когда я первый раз начал читать Бхагавад-гиту, было ощущение, что я все это уже знаю, и что все это так и есть. Просто эти истины были забыты, и чтение Бхагавад-гиты позволило просто возродить то, что скрыто было в душе под покровом иллюзии.
> 
> Небольшой совет. Прочитайте сначала Введение, а потом сразу начните читать 2 главу, где описана наука о душе.


у меня так же  :smilies:

----------


## Evgenui

"На основании «Бхригу-самхиты» было установлено, что в прошлой жизни я был известным врачом с безупречным характером и не совершил ни одного греха." - цитата Шрилы Прабхупады из разговора в Токио'72 года   Кришнадас Кавирадж  был известным врачем с безупречным характером и не совершал ни одного греха.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Напишите пож. где можно почитать эту молитву . В песеннике она есть ?


"Дорогой друг, рядом с Тобой я буду вновь несказанно счастлив. Ранним утром я буду бродить по полям и пастбищам, бегать и резвиться в лесах Враджа и, впав в духовный экстаз, кататься по земле.
Молитва лотосным стопам Кришны
Шрила Прабхупада сам здесь описывает свою сварупу" (конец цитаты)
Если Вы помните, то в настроении мадхурья расы присутствуют настроения всех предыдущих рас: шанты, дасьи, и т.д. Поэтому неудивительно, что Шрила Прабхупада выразил в молитве и такое настроение. И еще.
Совсем недавно (в августе) в Москве Джадурани диди (одна из самых первых учениц Прабхупады, ведущий художник ББТ, создавшая более 200 картин к книгам ШП, которыми мы и по сей день любуемся...) давала лекцию, где она рассказывала, что некоторое время назад она также считала, что Шрила Прабхупада в духовном мире пастушок. Но, пообщавшись с более зрелыми вайшнавами, она осознала, что ее духовный учитель находится в самой возвышенной расе с Господом. Более того - ВСЯ гуру парампара, которая у нас на алтаре, в духовном мире является ближайшими служанками Шримати Радхарани. Это особенность именно нашей линии, сампрадайи.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Совсем недавно (в августе) в Москве Джадурани диди (одна из самых первых учениц Прабхупады, ведущий художник ББТ, создавшая более 200 картин к книгам ШП, которыми мы и по сей день любуемся...) давала лекцию, где она рассказывала, что некоторое время назад она также считала, что Шрила Прабхупада в духовном мире пастушок. Но, пообщавшись с более зрелыми вайшнавами, она осознала, что ее духовный учитель находится в самой возвышенной расе с Господом. Более того - ВСЯ гуру парампара, которая у нас на алтаре, в духовном мире является ближайшими служанками Шримати Радхарани. Это особенность именно нашей линии, сампрадайи.


Это мнение Нараяны Махараджа, у которого матаджи Джадурани (инициированная ученица Шрилы Прабхупады) получила реинициацию. Это всего лишь его мнение. Во всяком случае, среди спутников Госпада Чайтаньи были не только гопи и манджари. Хридой Чайтанья, если мне не изменяет память, был мальчиком-пастушком. Абхирам Тхакур - это Шридам (мальчик-пастушок). Мурари Гупта вообще был преданным Господа Рамачандры.

----------


## Вишишта даса

А меня Бхригу reader разочаровал. Я сам немного занимаюсь астрологией (лет 10) и на приёме ясно увидел, что человек совершенно не может интерпретировать карточку на меня. Т.е. всё свелось к тому, что он нашёл эту карточку своим способом (взглянул ладони + метод тыка пальцем в круг с секторами с цифрами). А дальше он просто зачитывал, что и царём ты был в прошлой жизни, и чистым преданным был и сейчас будешь крутым. Конкретной информации - ноль. Очень напомнило новичка в астрологии, пользующегося астрологической программой.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но, *пообщавшись с более зрелыми вайшнавами*, она осознала, что ее духовный учитель находится в самой возвышенной расе с Господом.


А в какой именно? Мадхурью они имеют в виду? То есть эти более зрелые вайшнавы просто сказали что-то, и она приняла на веру, или она непосредственно от Шрилы Прабхупады это поняла? Они ее убедили, или это Шрила Прабхупада открыл ей? Есть разница, правда? 

Манджари, кстати, вроде как и не в мадхурье, они *служанки*, без желания общаться лично с Кришной именно как гопи. Гопи в мадхурье, а вот манджари - скорее в дасье. 

Простите меня, матаджи... но все это уже по сто раз на форуме обсуждали ) 

Далее. "Пообщавшись с более зрелыми вайшнавами", это простите, по сравнению с кем? Это ли не намек, что последователи Нарайаны Махараджа знают что-то про Шрилу Прабхупаду, чего не знают "менее зрелые" последователи Прабхупады в ИСККОН? 

Далее. Разве утверждение о том, что Прабхупада "в самой возвышенной расе" как-то вообще нужно тем, кто не в этой расе... Гуру может направить ученика к другому жителю духовного мира, если увидит, что тому хочется по его стопам следовать. 





> Более того - ВСЯ гуру парампара, которая у нас на алтаре, в духовном мире является ближайшими служанками Шримати Радхарани. Это особенность именно нашей линии, сампрадайи.


У нас на алтаре еще и Панча-таттва, Адвайта Ачарья, Нитьянанда Пабху, Гададхара Пандит, Шривас Пандит. И только один из Них в мадхурье. И мы в ИСККОН принимаем обучение не только тех гуру, изображения которых непосредственно на алтаре. Так что, что *НЕ ВСЯ* наша сампрадайа в мадхурья-расе или же в манджари-бхаве... 

Вот и напрашивается вопрос, и зачем вы повторяете за кем-то, - даже не понимая, что повторяете. Неужели, лишь чтобы намекнуть, что вот, Нарайана Махарадж и его последователи - более зрелые вайшнавы, чем в ИСККОН? Мой опыт общения с ними говорит именно об этом. Неофитам они привносят беспокойства в умы этими высказываниями и вызывают досаду у более зрелых преданных. Неужели просто ради самоутверждения в собственных глазах? раз за разом читаю,что опять кто-то к кому-то подошел и говорит: "а тебя устраивает твой бхаджан? тебе нужен расика-вайшнав" и т.д. и т.п... Ну сколько можно уже. 

А насчет картин Джадурани д.д./Шьямарани д.д... Некоторые преданные, наобарот, ее картины снимают, потому что она реинициировалась, хотя ее гуру не пал. Это вроде как не вполне по этикету... Понятно, что ей нужно было прибежище, а в ИСККОН такое отношение было тогда к матаджи... не очень... и какой-то конфликт у нее с ББТ насчет ее картин был, возможно, она нуждалась в деньгах, а ей не помогли (я не знаю) да и она сама - одна из первых учениц Прабхупады, навроде, у кого же прибежище искать, если она сама старшая ученица, поэтому вот так, и т.д. и т.п. Но другие первые матаджи-ученицы Шрилы Прабхупады не стали реинициироваться... Так что вы явно еще не все знаете и не все учитываете в этом сложном вопросе, ставя ее в пример преданным ИСККОН. Мне вот лично очень больно было, что она ушла, как художник она мне нравится. 

Но вот скажем, по крайней мере одна ее картина пост-ИСККОНовского периода уже расходится с указаниями Шрилы Прабхупады, как и что в духовном мире.  Она в новой картине маму Яшоду нарисовала цветом Кришны (тамала), хотя Шрила Прабхупада такому не учил. И она прямо говорит, что ее картины теперь - это восприятие Нарайаны Махараджа.

----------


## Andrew

Из интернета я так понял, что Бхригу самхиты в полном виде нигде нет! А данный Бхригу шастри ищет и если не находит Вашей страничке говорит на абум! Так как только одному моему другу он воодущевленно сообщил, что его страница есть! Более никому из моих друзей побывавшех у него он такого не говорил! Кстати копаясь в интернете еще натыкался на инфу. о каких-то храмах - не понял, что за сампрадая, имеет бананановые листы с предсказаниями, Вас долго и упорно примерно 2 часа ищут по наличию и далее либо читают или говорят, что искать устали сори  :mig:

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Я увы тоже не смогла найти Бхригу самхиту в полном виде нигде(( а ведь ее частичное прочтение не даст полной и истинной картины и потому совершенно бесполезно

----------

